# Anvil: The Story of Anvil



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

This is a must see DVD, even if the cover looks funny YOU HAVE to see it. A band mate gave that DVD to me as a birthday present in october but I watched it like last week or something, my schedule was a bit busy... Anyways, if you think you are rock n roll, watch that movie and think again. Robb Reiner and Steve Kudlow truly are rock n roll.

Back in the days, when I was 12 or something, while listening to Black Sabbath and the likes, I discovered the canadian heavy metal band Anvil - Metal on Metal, probably the only album known to public, the only album that got a "commercial" success. Man, these guys opened up doors for a lot of bands but they never got the recognition they deserve. In fact, they never "made it" in the industry.

At first, I thought that movie would suck heavily and I reluctantly put the disc in my player... Boy was I wrong! This is a great movie about one of the most under rated canadian heavy metal band. You think "Some kind of Monster" is good? This is way better, this is pure rock n roll with guys that could be your next door neighbors.

I'm not affiliated/parent/fan/whatever with Anvil, but this DVD has to be seen by those who think they are rockers. The DVD shows you what's a rocker, how firm you got to believe in your shit, how big is your desire to "make it" or to be heard... Anyways, do yourself a favor and watch it, it's worth it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

saw it about 6 months ago..i realy loved it..


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Really a great movie. My girlfriend didn't know who Anvil were, and I knew very little about them. We both loved it. Content aside, it's one of the best made documentaries I have seen.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Excellent movie.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I recommend it as well. A great film with a sobering lesson for all aspiring musicians about how luck, timing, talent, and management need to be aligned with the stars in order to "make it" in the industry.
Should be standard viewing for artists in any genre.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

It didn't make the list. Sorry my reading too fast again. There was alot of Oscar buzz about this film! Can you imagine? NOTHING would make me happier for that film to win something!

http://inmovies.ca/Home/ContentPost...ine=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=False


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I bought a copy of this movie a while back - absolutely fantastic!

I would recommend this movie to anybody, you don't have to be a fan of the band or the genre to enjoy it.


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

I recently saw this as well. Was surprised at how good it was.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I think I've watched it 5 times so far, but of course I've always been a huge Anvil fan


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I was reading that they made more money with this Documentary, then they did in the last 15 years...seems it's a BIG success All over, even in Europe, i mean a friend of mine in Scottland watched it..LOL..he asked if all canadiens looked like those guys..LOL


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

al3d said:


> I was reading that they made more money with this Documentary, then they did in the last 15 years...seems it's a BIG success All over, even in Europe, i mean a friend of mine in Scottland watched it..LOL..he asked if all canadiens looked like those guys..LOL


I hope you said yes.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I hope you said yes.


LOL..i actually did worst.. when someone ask me if Canada is still a Backward country like they saw in the 50's or so,..i show them log cabin and tell them it's my home, with a few Mounty on horses..and picts of mooses running around..hehe


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I saw it last summer at the Jecheon International Film and Movie Festival here in South Korea (yes, a week of movies about music...pure heaven). It is by far the best movie I've seen all year, and I've seen quite a few.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

al3d said:


> LOL..i actually did worst.. when someone ask me if Canada is still a Backward country like they saw in the 50's or so,..i show them log cabin and tell them it's my home, with a few Mounty on horses..and picts of mooses running around..hehe


I used to love telling americans from the south that I encountered, stories of how we drive snowmobiles to work every day, Mcdonalds here serves Seal burgers, how we commute from Toronto to Vancouver every morning etc. They never seemed as surprised as I thought they would


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I used to love telling americans from the south that I encountered, stories of how we drive snowmobiles to work every day, Mcdonalds here serves Seal burgers, how we commute from Toronto to Vancouver every morning etc. They never seemed as surprised as I thought they would


I have mer Americans more than once in the South who thought Canada was a communist country.


----------

